# رحلتنا المقدسة وحياة القداسة الجزء الأول تمهيد



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2016)

*رحلتنا المقدسة وحياة القداسة 
الجزء الأول تمهيد*​ 
 في الواقع المسيحي الأصيل حسب الإنجيل، فأن الله دعانا دعوة عُليا شريفة مقدسة لحياة جديدة أبديه، ليست مثل الحياة الأولى التي كانت حسب الجسد، أو الحياة التي كانت حسب الناموس في العهد القديم، بل دعوة سماوية فيها يُعِّرفنا أبوته مُعلناً محبته الشديدة لنا، ولكنه لم يعلنها كلاماً بل بظهور خاص مُعلن أمام الجميع، لا مجرد زيارات مخصصه لبعض الناس بطرق معينة مختلفة كثيرة، ولا عن طريق وسطاء من أنبياء أو ملائكة، بل بظهور خاص وشخصي في نفس ذات الجسد عينه الذي لنا، لأنه لم يحبنا بمنطوق كلام ونظريات بل بالتواضع العجيب بالإخلاء والبذل والعطاء الظاهر الملموس واقعياً، لذلك فأن عطيته لم تكن عطية عادية ولا حتى مجرد وعد ولا حتى بركات مختلفة تُعطى لحساب الجسد من أجل معيشته اليومية، بل ببذل ابنه الوحيد لأجل حياة العالم:
+ ولكن الله بين محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاه مات المسيح لأجلنا؛ الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبرّ: لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكيلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية؛ وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته؛ وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم. [1]​ وهذه الدعوة المقدسة لأجل الحياة في الابن الوحيد الذي قال بإعلان واضح في صلاته [أكون أنا فيهم [2]]، هي الطريق الوحيد المؤدي لحضن الآب، وهي تبدأ بالتوبة والإيمان والخروج من حياة حسب الجسد من جهة الحس الطبيعي الذي للإنسان الواقع تحت سلطان الموت لحياة حسب الروح، لأن الانسان الطبيعي لا يَتَقَبَّلُ أمور روح الله لأنه يجهلها ولا يستطيع أن يعرفها لأن تمييزها يحتاج لحس إنسان جديد روحي سماوي [3]، فالدعوة المقدمة لنا هي دعوة إبراهيمية [4] للخروج من حياة الإنسان الطبيعي الجسداني لحياة الإنسان الروحاني في المسيح يسوع، أي الحياة الجديدة [5] التي تستمر بالتقديس وتنمو بحياة القداسة في المحبة.
 
فالإنسان المدعو للهجرة ليأخذ جنسية جديدة ويبدأ حياة أُخرى غير الذي كان يحيا فيها، فأنه يستعد للسفر تاركاً كل ما ورائه، حاسباً نفقة الطريق ويجمع لنفسه الزاد الذي يكفي رحلته والملابس التي تنفعه والسلاح الذي به يدافع عن نفسه ضد أخطار الطريق، وهكذا أيضاً السائح المسيحي في درب الرب حسب دعوته المقدسة، فهو يحتاج لطعام وشراب وزي خاص يرتديه مع حذاء وسلاح متمرساً في استخدامه لكي يقاوم لصوص الطريق ويغلبهم.
 
 والله حينما دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة مُخلصاً إيانا من مذلة العبودية فأن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى، لأنه لم يتركنا لحالنا، بل صار لنا قوتاً وزاداً في الطريق، وهذه هيَّ خُلاصة دعوتنا ومسيرتنا وكل ما لنا في الطريق الذي دعانا لنسير فيه نحو الغاية الذي وضعها لنا كالتدبير:
*(1*) أن لم تؤمنوا إني أنا هوَّ تموتون في خطاياكم: أنا هوَّ الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف؛ متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون إني أنا هوَّ؛ أنا، أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا اذكرها. [6] 
*(2) *أنا هوَّ نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة؛ أنا هوَّ القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا؛ أنا هوَّ الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية؛ أنا هوَّ الباب أن دخل بي أحد فيخلص، ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى؛ أنا هوَّ خبز الحياة من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً؛ أنا هوَّ الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء، أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد، والخبز الذي أنا أُعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم. [7]​ فمجموعة الآيات الأولى (*1*) تُعبَّر عن القاعدة والأساس المبني عليه مسيرتنا في الطريق وهو رفع عائق الخطية والموت، أي الخلاص وكيفية الحصول عليه بالإيمان؛ أما مجموعة الآيات الثانية (*2*) تُعبِّر عن السير في الطريق بتبعية المسيح القيامة والحياة الأبدية.
 
 بالطبع سبق وتكلمنا عن موضوع الدعوة الإلهية، ولن نعيد الموضوع مرة أخرى لكننا سنتحدث فقط عن مسيرتنا الجديدة في طريق الحياة الأبدية، لأن كل طريق وله شروط المسير فيه، وأي خروج عن الطريق يجعل الإنسان يتوه ويضل ويذهب لطرق أخرى قد يهلك فيها، لأنه لن يصل لهدفه بل سيضل عنه وينساه، لأنه توجد إغراءات بطرق تظهر مستقيمة لكن نهايتها الموت: 
+ توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت؛ كل طرق الإنسان مستقيمة في عينيه والرب وازن القلوب؛ ويلٌ لكم أيها الذين فقدوا الصبر وتركوا الطرق المستقيمة ومالوا إلى طُرق السوء. [8]​ ________________________
 [1] (رومية 5: 8؛ يوحنا 1: 18؛ 3: 16؛ 17: 3، 26)
    [2] وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم (يوحنا 17: 26)
    [3] (1كورنثوس 2: 14)
    [4] القصد دعوة الله لإبراهيم الذي قال له أترك أهلك وعشيرتك وأذهب للأرض التي أُريك، فأطاع وترك وخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب
    [5] إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
    [6] (يوحنا 8: 24؛ 10: 11؛ 8: 28؛ أشعياء 43: 25)
    [7] (يوحنا 8: 12؛ 11: 25؛ تثنية 5: 6؛ يوحنا 10: 9؛ 6: 35؛ 6: 51)
    [8] (أمثال 14: 12؛ 21: 2؛ سيراخ 2: 16)​


----------



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2016)

*
باعتذر لإعادة الموضوع مرة اخرى لإضافة الآيات وضبط الموضوع
بسبب طلب ناس كتير لنفس ذات الموضوع عينه
وفي النهاية سأضعه بصيغة كتاب
PDF
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يوليو 2016)

رائع جدا .. متابعة


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2016)

*المهم صليلي كتير وبإذن يسوع اكمله للنهاية واعرضة ككتاب في النهاية
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)

ربنا   يكمل  عمله  ويشهد  لكلمة نعمته يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ربنا   يكمل  عمله  ويشهد  لكلمة نعمته يا استاذ ايمن



*آمين يا محبوب الله والقديسين*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2016)

رااااائع استاذ ايمن متميز كعادتك 
الرب يزيد ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (22 يوليو 2016)

*ربنا يخليكي ويغمر قلبك سلام دائم مع فرح عميق آمين
*​


----------

